#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Ervaring crown XTI versterkers

## jorre

voor een nieuw project wil ik deze versterkers gaan inzetten

graag had ik jullie ervaring/idee over deze versterkers gehoord
alvast bedankt

----------


## Silence_One

hallo jorre,

heb net bij een vaste instalatie van een horeca gelegenheid een XTi 2000 geinstaleerd. perfecte versterker. 

vooral de interne processor er in. ook de koppeling via je laptop met HiQ-net is ideaal. je kunt er voor kiezen om dan de versterker voorkant te locken zodat niet iemand bijv. de toonregeling of de limiter kan omzijlen. wat nogal gebeurde bij andere klanten. en dat je dr dan weer heen moet om speakers te vervangen... 

voor live zijn de 10 standen in je processor heel handig. verschillende setjes dr in en klaar is ie... mooie versterker. 

alleen blijf zelf de voorkeur houden bij Labgruppen...

----------


## jorre

alvast bedankt
begrijp je voorkeur voor lab gruppen
er zijn lab lovers en er zijn crown lovers
elk heeft zijn eigen sound
vergeleken met de ma serie zouden de xti's iets vettere bass hebben en iets minder sprankelen in het hoog

----------


## Hansound

Ik zou even goed doorzoeken op andere fora als ik jouw was.
Op de duitse fora word de xti niet echt als betrouwbaar omschreven.
Er schijnen veel problemen met het display en de software te zijn.

----------


## sis

> Ik zou even goed doorzoeken op andere fora als ik jouw was.
> Op de duitse fora word de xti niet echt als betrouwbaar omschreven.
> Er schijnen veel problemen met het display en de software te zijn.



Klopt, en daarom heb ik voor de nieuwe PLX2 QSC's gekozen, die doen hun werk prima, 
sis

----------


## MarkRombouts

Volgens mijn leveranciers zijn de problemen die de XTI in het begin had opgelost. Ik heb 2 XTI2000's aangeschaft voor monitoring en ze bevallen mij echt prima. Door de ingebouwde processor heb ik in veel gevallen geen EQ meer nodig. Klankmatig zijn ze prima in orde en ze leveren zeker voldoende power.

----------


## zjeten

hallo

Ik heb me ook de xti versterkers aangeschaft en heb er ook geen enkel probleem mee.Blijkbaar is het probleem dat ze in het begin hadden opgelost.
Vriendelijke groeten
Jeffrey

----------


## J.S. Coolen

IEts meer dan een jaar verder....


Hoe zijn de ervaringen met deze versterkers. Is het wat om in de pro markt te gaan gebruiken of kan ik beter doorsparen.

de XTi 2000 is maar 1000 euro en daarmee een zeer leuke prijs voor een versterker mits hij natuurlijk wel een tijd mee gaat en goed geluid geeft.

Ik heb hem laatst gehoord icm met martin speakers, op zich klonk het heel aardig.

----------


## jorre

ik gebruik nu de xti 2000 en de 4000 gedurende een klein jaar (de 4000 althans)
dit bevalt me prima
onlangs nog op een (te kleine) stroomgroep gedraaid en zonder al te veel problemen goed "gas" gegeven
goeie klank (ook op de subs) licht van gewicht , heeft in verhouding weinig stroom vandoen en power zat!
wat mij betreft een aanrader

----------


## DJ_Progrezz

> ik gebruik nu de xti 2000 en de 4000 gedurende een klein jaar (de 4000 althans)
> dit bevalt me prima
> onlangs nog op een (te kleine) stroomgroep gedraaid en zonder al te veel problemen goed "gas" gegeven
> goeie klank (ook op de subs) licht van gewicht , heeft in verhouding weinig stroom vandoen en power zat!
> wat mij betreft een aanrader



Geluid heeft over het algemeen niet zo heel veel stroom nodig, zelfs met een KF850 set van 4 subs en 3 toppen per kant komen wij bijlange niet aan 16 ampère.

----------


## jorre

> Geluid heeft over het algemeen niet zo heel veel stroom nodig, zelfs met een KF850 set van 4 subs en 3 toppen per kant komen wij bijlange niet aan 16 ampère.



hier heb ik toch mijn twijfels bij!
zet maar eens een crown ma5000 op een verlengkabel van 25m 3g2.5
op een 16a circuit van een stroomgroep!
de versterker doet niets dan stroomtekort aangeven van de voeding dmv de ODEP leds!!
als een versterker geen "eten" krijgt komt er ook niets uit is mijn mening en ervaring!

----------


## salsa

Alleen al de Crown XLS 5000D heeft al een 20A groep nodig, probeer deze maar eens op een 16A groep aan te zetten.. slaan je de automaten eruit!

Ik heb deze nu 1 maand en voor dit geld heb je een 'bere' versterker.

Goed, ff off-topic..

Dave

----------


## Dikke Foaf

crown ma en xls hebben conventionele voedingen, het gaat hier over de XTi series met schakelende voeding. Dat is toch wezenlijk anders kwa stroomverloop en inschakelpieken, die veel zachter en gelijkmatiger zijn dan conventionele voedingen, die zware stroompieken vragen uit het net.
Wellicht heeft deze zelfs nog active PFC (zoals de Powersoft versterkers) waardoor het stroomverloop sinusvormig is en in fase met de spanning, maar daar ben ik niet zeker van.
Vooral door de schakelende voeding presteren deze versterkers heel goed bij wisselende netspanning, de voeding regelt zichzelf bij volgens de netspanning. 
Het vermogen dat je opneemt uit het net blijft zo goed als hetzelfde, maar dit gebeurd nu continu ipv met zware stroompieken elke 10ms. Dat is ook veel generator-vriendelijker wat betreft harmonischen die de alternator alleen maar opwarmen.
Onderspanning is bijna niet meer mogelijk met deze amps.

----------


## salsa

Je hebt helemaal gelijk, ik heb de specs van de XTI nu pas gelezen...
Ik zie ook veel meer voordelen bij SMPS amps dan bij de conventionele versterkers.
Ik overweeg om een paar CTs 3000 van Crown aan te schaffen voor onze verhuur.
Eigenlijk zijn dit installatie versterkers, maar ik kan ze voor hele mooie prijzen krijgen en ze komen toch in een 'hufter-proof' flightcase met speakon aansluitingen.

Dave

----------


## laserguy

> installatie versterkers



Installatieversterkers = voor vaste installatie.
Als je er veel mee gaat sleuren is de kans groot dat er van binnen toch dingen gaan loskomen, dat er slechte contacten gaan ontstaan, .... niet doen dus.

----------


## Veenstra

Ik heb nu iets meer dan een jaar 2 xti 1000 versterkers in gebruik 8 ohm bridge 1 kw op een zelfbouw subje geladen met een B&C 15TBX100.

Ze bevallen mij prima heb alleen heel in het begin een probleempje gehad met de firmware maar dat was volgens audio xl een probleempje in die versie.
en idd na de nieuwe versie op de versterker gezet te hebben geen problemen meer mee gehad.

Software is allemaal gratis te downloaden via de website van crown.
BTW mooie manier om te kijken wat het ding kan.

Iig ik vind het fijne versterker : makkelijk software, licht, genoeg vermogen, gunstige prijs, geen losse eq en processor meer nodig etc.

ook vind ik ze goed klinken heb wel beter gehoord maarja dan praat je vaak over een verschil van een paar duizend euries.

Nadeel vind ik : als je ff snel bij je eq wil moet je wel je laptop aan hebben staan of heel handig zijn met de frontpanel controls die ik persoonlijk maar lastig vind.

Kortom ik ben er erg blij mee vooral tijdens het sjouwen :Big Grin: 


Grtz, F.

----------


## sis

Veenstra , doe bij dat opgegeven vermogen maar een stuk eraf, deze zijn namelijk allemaal gemeten op 1 kHz .
Dus 1000 watt / 8 ohm bridge kan je al meteen vergeten , waarschijnlijk 850 of 900 watt 20 hz tot 20 kHz.
sis

----------


## Veenstra

> Veenstra , doe bij dat opgegeven vermogen maar een stuk eraf, deze zijn namelijk allemaal gemeten op 1 kHz .
> Dus 1000 watt / 8 ohm bridge kan je al meteen vergeten , waarschijnlijk 850 of 900 watt 20 hz tot 20 kHz.
> sis



Mee eens!

Enig idee wat ie zou leveren van 30 tot 100 hz?? dat is namelijk het frequentiegebied waar ik ze het meest gebruik. 
iemand die dat kan meten of berekenen?
En heel enkel eens op een paar monitoren (JBL mrx 512 m) van 45hz t/m 20 khz

Dat zijn niet echt klankmonsters btw die jbl'etjes maar wel erg makkelijk. 

Grtz, F.

----------


## Koen van der K

> Veenstra , doe bij dat opgegeven vermogen maar een stuk eraf, deze zijn namelijk allemaal gemeten op 1 kHz .
> Dus 1000 watt / 8 ohm bridge kan je al meteen vergeten , waarschijnlijk 850 of 900 watt 20 hz tot 20 kHz.
> sis



10Log(1000/900)= 0,46dB verschil ... waar hebben we het over ?!?

Groeten !

----------


## J.S. Coolen

ik heb er 1 gekocht, ben benieuwd. Ga ook eens aan de slag met de software. Als het bevalt ga ik volledig over.

----------


## jack

Vind het wel typisch dat het vermogen bij de "profesionele" crown versterkers (itech en MA series) wel aangegeven staat van 20hz tot 20Khz.

Wil zo'n digitale crown doos wel eens naast een camco vortex uitproberen.
Heeft iemand in de buurt van etten leur toevallig zo'n ding staan?
Kunnen we een avondje testen

----------


## All-round Sound

Hallo Jack,

ik denk dat je niet hoeft te testen 

we hebben voor de gein even een XTI 4000 met een Lab 6400 & een AD 2402 vergeleken 
wel mls van de Lab even een tikkie lager gezet uiteraard

de crowns zijn van een conculega die op een klus de disco voor tussen na het optreden moest verzorgen 
en we hadden tijd zat dus 

XTI qua klank zeker niks mis mee 
maar in het echte laag merk je duidelijk een verschil het is gewoon minder voelbaar 
voor mid en hoog een toppertje 
en een stukkie goedkoper dan Lab & etc.

de amps zijn op een Accoustic line setje getest  4 x tsm 12 + 6 x b1801
uiteraard met de eigen processor van de Acoustic line set

Mijn mening + & -
+ qua klank en gebruiks vriendelijkheid & vooral gewicht een aanrader
- sub en Lag freq. zoals de meeste geschakeldevoeding amps
- temperatuur onder de 4 Ohm belast
vervoer en betrouwbaarheid nog geen idee deze waren +- een half jaar oud 

m.v.g.
Luke 
All-round Sound
==================================================  ==========
gewoon doen kom je er vanzelf achter

----------


## Koen van der K

Hé jack, als je er 1 te pakken hebt voor 'n test, laat mij er dan ook even mee aan de slag ... ik heb nog wat leuke / nuttige test (martel)methodes.

Groet'n !

----------


## flurk

Wij hebben sinds een jaar 4 XTI 4000 in ons bezit. Ale vier zijnterug binnen geweest voor herstelling(DSP werkte niet meer en er kwan alleen nog geruis uit de versterkers).Nu zijn er 3 die perfect werken. Ene mankeert nog(steeds dezelfde dsp fout).Bleek een software probleem te zijn.
We gebruike ze op de monitors en op de subs.Van de drie die werken zijn we heel tevreden.

----------


## jorre

afgelopen weekend met een set gepowered door xti 4000 staan fraaien, met een echt slechte stroomverdeling op de locatie,
gemeten 210V, gevolg: de xti snel in de clip, waar ik normaal met de zelfde uitsturing(ingangssignaal) op -10db blijf, nu dus clippen!!
is op het eerste zicht normaal te noemen, maar van een geschakelde voeding zou je toch verwachten dat deze een grotere stroom gaat consumeren en het uitgangsvermogen zo stabiel mogelijk houdt!?
enfin, ben erg blij met deze amps qua gebruik , power en klank, maar ze zijn dus meer spanningsgevoelig dan de MA of MT reeks(traditionele voeding)
ga in ieder geval verder testen! wordt vervold

----------


## salsa

Da's toch wel raar, ik geloof dat deze versterkers ook automatisch schakelbaar zijn op 115V 50-60Hz zodat je ze overal ter wereld kan gebruiken..
Die 210 Volt is wel erg laag, daar kan je veel meer schade door krijgen dan een beetje overspanning.

Dave

----------


## Koen van der K

> Da's toch wel raar, ik geloof dat deze versterkers ook automatisch schakelbaar zijn op 115V 50-60Hz zodat je ze overal ter wereld kan gebruiken ..



De XTI series hebben inderdaad een SMPS (geschakelde voeding) die alles eet tussen de pakweg 90 en 240VAC. Die 210VAC zou dus geen probleem moeten zijn, hij gaat enkel primair wat meer stroom trekken.

Groeten !

----------


## hks

Ik werk een half jaar met XTI versterkers en ben zeer tevreden.
Voor het mid/hoog gebruik ik een XTI 4000
en 2 XTI 2000 gebright voor het laag.
Met een Xilica prosessor.
Dit klinkt als een klok op mijn Acoustic line set,
4 x 1801 subs en 2x TSM12 toppen

----------


## Koen van der K

> Ik werk een half jaar met XTI versterkers en ben zeer tevreden.
> Voor het mid/hoog gebruik ik een XTI 4000
> en 2 XTI 2000 gebright voor het laag.
> Met een Xilica prosessor.
> Dit klinkt als een klok op mijn Acoustic line set,
> 4 x 1801 subs en 2x TSM12 toppen



Ha HKS, had je hiervoor andere amps (Kind) ?
Zo ja; klonk dat wezenlijk anders dan de XTI's ?

Groeten


ps volgende week brengt mede forum-er Outline 'n XTI op m'n testbank ... resultaten worden gepost.

----------


## salsa

Het wordt wel erg spannend zo op deze manier, ik ben van plan om enkele XTI's te gaan aanschaffen dus ik zal heeeeeeeeeeeeeel benieuwd zijn naar de resultaten!!!

Posten maar!!!!

Dave

----------


## showband

hier in den haag zijn er best een aantal bandjes die de dingen hebben aangeschaft. Meestal gewoon een x2000 in een 2U kunststof case.

Puur omdat ze licht zijn en de processor in gebouwd hebben zitten.
Ik hoor nog geen klachten. Maar ze zijn natuurlijk allemaal reuze nieuw.

----------


## MusicSupport

Wij hebben op dit moment (als tijdelijke oplossing i.v.m. amps tekort op drukke dagen) twee stuks XTI4000 bij twee EV setjes met zelfbouwsubs met daarin een passief filter. (wat de top laagaf filtert en de sub hoogaf) In de GEQ een 25Hz laag af cutfilter en een kleine boost bij 53Hz en wat tophoog eruit om de EVtjes te compenseren en het draait prima! 

Wat me wel opvalt is dat de amp zelf denkt te weten wanneer deze in de clip moet gaan. Omgeacht of ik nu met dubbel sub of met enkel sub per kant draai.
Natuurlijk gaat een 500W zelfbouwsub met een 350W EVtje op een gegeven moment niet harder maar het gebrek aan een outputlimiter is duidelijk. De inputlimiter aanzetten levert geen resultaat; alhoewel ik moet zeggen dat ik daar nog niet voldoende mee heb gespeeld.
Je hoort namelijk precies wanneer de amp gaat clippen door een ontzettende vervorming in de topkast. Echter zitten de sets niet in de verhuur maar draaien we er mee op kleine feestjes met eigen technici en blijft het allemaal 100% in de hand.

Normaal draai ik dit op een Dynacord P1050 met processor en limiter en daar werkt de outputlimiter duidelijk in het voordeel! Ook de warmere klank (grote ringkerntrafa ipv een PLL) van de deze amp en de subtiele processor genieten mijn voorkeur. 

Desondanks erg tevreden over dit lichte degelijke werkpaardje. 

Ze gaan overigens wel te koop binnenkort want de volgende set D&B E12 komt eraan!

----------


## dokter dB

laat ik ook maar eens wat posten  :Smile: 
ik heb ook een xti-4000 in de verhuur als losse "meegeef-amp"
niet te verwarren met een meegeef en niet meer terugkrijg-amp  :Big Grin: 

mijn bevindingen:

Wat me meteen opviel was dat de amp geen 7V (ong 22dBU) insturing aankan. 
Ik moet de inputpots halverwege zetten anders kunnen de inputs clippen, zonder dat de amp clipt.
Heb geprobeerd het om te bouwen, idd ook keurig het schema gekregen maar was iets teveel gedoe (board met superkleine smds etc)... dus ik zet pots altijd maar half open.
Voordeel is dat de limiter erna zit dus het maakt verder niet uit  :Smile: .

Heb geen klankvergelijking gedaan. Gebruik ze meestal op subs, das ideaal ivm ingebouwde processor. Kan prima programmaatjes maken voor verschillende toepassingen zonder dat de boel ff door iem word gesloopt.
Ze zijn lekker licht, en dan maar wat minder druk dan een 30kg versterker.

Wat ik niet goed vind:
de limiter gaat in stappen van 3 dB.
Wat mij betreft is de lijn tussen uitroken en beveiligen wat dunner... laat zeggen 0,5 dB maximaal.
Ik hoop dat dit met een softwareupdate aangepast word.
wat dit gaat nergens over vind ik. Kan ook de gain van de amp niet aanpassen dus je zit gewoon aan vermogens vast.

 :Smile:

----------


## MarkRombouts

In de software kun je ook je inputlevels aanpassen. Wellicht een idee om ervoor te zorgen dat je de pots gewoon vol open kunt zetten, zonder groot risico op clippen.

----------


## BJD

De enige aanpassing die je in het analoge deel (voor de ADC van de proc) kan doen is de pot aan de voorkant. Ook de input regeling in de software is digitaal. Leuk om digitale clip  te voorkomen, maar clip in je analoge circuit kun je daar niet mee verhelpen.

----------


## Outline

> ps volgende week brengt mede forum-er Outline 'n XTI op m'n testbank ... resultaten worden gepost.



Nou Koen, zou er graag 1 mee brengen maar dat gaat ivm klus die er vrijdagavond met die dingen staat helaas niet lukken. Zelfs de Carver is weg op monitoren...

Hou je dus even tegoed. Heb, naast de Harfield, wel een Q66 staan die mee kan komen.

----------


## Mathijs

Ik ga hopelijk dit weekend flink met de XTI aan de slag.
Eens kijken wat er uit te halen is.
Mijn eerste ervaringen zijn goed. Alleen de gain structuur klopt niet.
Hier moet dus eens grondig naar gekeken worden.
De versterker moet echt hufter proof om voor ons bruikbaar te zijn.

Dit wordt dus flink meten.

----------


## Outline

Ik zal nog eens navraag doen, heb het idee dat broerlief ook niet helemaal happy is met z'n XTi's....

----------


## jasperbhofman

Hier een tijdje een JBL SRX725 top met daaronder JBL SRX728 sub laten draaien. Op het laag een 4000, op het mid ook en op het hoog een 1000.

Eerst een tijdje problemen gehad met versterkers die niet op HIQnet wilden aansluiten, was iets met de firmwareversie. Dit konden we niet zelf oplossen. In het afgelopen halfjaar 3 keer versterkers teruggebracht waarvan een kant uitviel. Tikte je tegen het frontpaneel aan dan ging deze kant af en toe weer aan. 

Daarnaast ook regelmatig gehad dat versterkers in de protect gingen. Ze bleven zelfs limiten en clippen terwijl er geen signaal inkwam, xlr'en waren eruit. Nu de XTI's omgeruild voor I-techs, kijken wat dat doet.

----------


## Outline

Weet zelf niet hoe dat die het in de praktijk doen, maar weet ondertussen dat er 1 bij Output in de showroom staat die regelmatig zonder reden ineens z'n ventilator vol gas laat draaien. Terwijl de temperatuur NIET te hoog is.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ik heb sinds geruime tijd 2 XIT2000's in gebruik voor met name monitors. Ik kan niet anders zeggen dan dat ik erg tevreden ben over deze amps. Ook de ingebouwde DSP heeft wat mij betreft prima mogelijkheden, om zonder verdere randapparatuur speakers aan te kunnen sturen.

En ook het gewicht is natuurlijk erg fijn. Ik heb nog een los rackje met 1 AA V3001Plus en dat is veel zwaarder dan het rack met de 2 Crowns.

----------


## Outline

> Ze gaan overigens wel te koop binnenkort want de volgende set D&B E12 komt eraan!



Even off-topic maar toch benieuwd: Wat komt ervoor? D6 of D12?

----------


## Outline

Ik wil eigenlijk nog 1 ding duidelijk krijgen: welk type tot nu toe de meeste problemen heeft opgeleverd: de 4000, 2000 of 1000.

Als iedereen die er tot nu toe (serieuze) problemen mee heeft gehad, dit even zou willen vermelden zodat we daar weer uit af zouden kunnen leiden of er bij 1 bepaald type misschien iets niet goed (ontworpen) is.

----------


## Veenstra

> mijn bevindingen:
> 
> Wat me meteen opviel was dat de amp geen 7V (ong 22dBU) insturing aankan. 
> Ik moet de inputpots halverwege zetten anders kunnen de inputs clippen, zonder dat de amp clipt.



Moet je dan niet zo hard uitsturen vanuit je mixer dat het daar al in de soep draait om er de gewenste power uit te krijgen?

iig halverwege dus...
Had ze tot nogtoe altijd vol open staan.

ff proberen of dat mij meer sub opleverd kan mooi ff dit weekend.

Ik heb ze trouwens (2*XTI 1000 in bridge mode) op 2 enkel 15" zelfbouw subje staan met een B&C 15tbx100 8ohm geladen.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Waarom zou je 22dbu moeten kunnen uitsturen naar een amp ?
Rond de 0dbu is toch normaal/gewenst ?? als maximum.

----------


## dokter dB

ja maar dan moet je even het verhaal headroom in acht nemen
0 dBU nominaal is maar nominaal, dat je dan nog pieken aankan van 20dB hoger is geen overbodige luxe  :Mad:

----------


## MusicSupport

> Even off-topic maar toch benieuwd: Wat komt ervoor? D6 of D12?



Beiden. We hebben een setje E12 met de nieuwe E15X subs maar ook setjes met de oude E15BX sub en als we meer subs op 1 set willen moeten we naar de D12 toe (vermogen technisch gezien). Die gewoon wel waar voor zn geld is een fatsoenlijk vermogen levert tov wat je er voor betaald. In tegenstelling tot de D6 die ik erg duur vindt voor wat tie levert. Maargoed das een andere discussie. 
D6 is geweldig voor losse monitoramp of set amp als het klein compact en hanteerbaar moet. De D12 is voor als er wat meer mee moet.
De D12 sluit daarnaast beter aan voor de rest van de spullen (C7, Q7)

----------


## Koen van der K

Ha heren,


... weer even een "kickje"; vandaag wat metinkjes verricht aan een XTi4000, met dank aan Steven van Muss.

Valt eigenlijk weinig op aan te merken, het ding haalt de opgegeven specs en bij vollast aan 3R5 load hield hij de vermogensspecificatie vast voor zo'n 2 seconde (wat dus normaal is voor een amp met SMPS). Ook met de limiters had ik hier geen problemen ... dat leek allemaal snel genoeg te werken voor zowel current / voltage / clippen / DC. Misschien dat het aan de OS ligt en zou Steven nog even het OS level kunnen posten ?

Kleine opmerkingen zijn dat de vermogensafgifte in het sublaag (30Hz) iets afneemt bij vollast (sinus) aan 3R5, de frequentieresponse wat lichte "wobbelingen" (? is dat een woord ?) vertoont er in het testexemplaar een lichte crossoververvorming en een wat hoge DC offset op de outputs vertoonde (ofwel; biassing had wat mooier gekund). Maar dat is in verhouding dus marginaal !

Wat-ie in de prakijk doet kan ik niet beoordelen ... we horen / zien de meningen graag hier op 't forum terug.

Groeten !

----------


## MusicSupport

> Ha heren,
> 
> 
> ... weer even een "kickje"; vandaag wat metinkjes verricht aan een XTi4000, met dank aan Steven van Muss.
> 
> Valt eigenlijk weinig op aan te merken, het ding haalt de opgegeven specs en bij vollast aan 3R5 load hield hij de vermogensspecificatie vast voor zo'n 2 seconde (wat dus normaal is voor een amp met SMPS). Ook met de limiters had ik hier geen problemen ... dat leek allemaal snel genoeg te werken voor zowel current / voltage / clippen / DC. Misschien dat het aan de OS ligt en zou Steven nog even het OS level kunnen posten ?
> 
> Kleine opmerkingen zijn dat de vermogensafgifte in het sublaag (30Hz) iets afneemt bij vollast (sinus) aan 3R5, de frequentieresponse wat lichte "wobbelingen" (? is dat een woord ?) vertoont er in het testexemplaar een lichte crossoververvorming en een wat hoge DC offset op de outputs vertoonde (ofwel; biassing had wat mooier gekund). Maar dat is in verhouding dus marginaal !
> 
> ...



Ik kijk nog even naar de software versie. Bij mijn weten de laatste versie in ieder geval. 2 weken geleden nog geupdate.

Ik denk dat de metingen een beetje mijn ervaring uit de praktijk weerspiegelen. Als je langer dan 2 seconden de vollast probeert te trekken met een reactieve load zoals een setje speakers dan kan je dus gaan merken wanneer je de limiter bereikt. De amp zakt dan duidelijk terug in vermogen. Als ik Koen goed heb begrepen kun je dit voorkomen met een lineare voeding (met ringkerntrafo) in de versterker, omdat deze die eigenschap hierboven minder tot niet vertonen. (Correct me if wrong) Maar dan zit je wat crown betreft gelijk bij de macrotech's.

Desalniettemin een goede amp dus. Enige punt was idd de hoge DC offset op de uitgangen. Maar daar merk je denk vrij weinig tot niks van in de praktijk. De interne of een externe DSP goed instellen je hebt veel waar voor je geld... Zeker als je JBL (Ook Harman Group) waarvoor standaard presets zijn te krijgen.

----------


## Koen van der K

Ha Steven,

Ok, het eerder vermeldde limiterprobleem zou mogelijk dus in de software hebben gezeten en nu opgelost zijn.

Betreft de vollastmetingen; ik heb onlangs een RAM DQX 7.0 amp op de testbank gehad die er zo'n 2x3500W uitspuugde gedurende pakweg 5 seconde (wellicht zelfs nog langer gezien ik een vollastmeting zo kort mogelijk probeer te houden). Ook deze amp is voorzien van een SMPS dus ligt het aan wat de fabrikant voor ogen heeft met het ontwerp in verhouding tot het te leveren vermogen. De XTi zakte na 2 seconde van zo'n 1100 naar 370W aan 3,5 Ohm, da's toch 'n dB of 5. Lastig te beoordelen wat in de praktijk nu echt nodig is ... kan me voorstellen dat je bij continu sub-house-gebeuk aan 2 Ohm wel eens een dip zou kunnen waarnemen.
Zoals eerder vermeld zouden fabrikanten dit eens moeten specificeren, net zoals ze x-vermogen bij x-vervorming specificeren zou de tijdsduur niet onaardig staan op een specsheet.

Groeten !

----------


## dexter

Dan ben ik wel eens nieuwsgierig of er ook zo'n verschil in output is tussen een conventionele eindtrap bijvoorbeelde de crest Ca of QSC ex en een 
lichtgewicht versterker.

Alleen al om eventuele vooroordelen de op in te drukken.

----------


## Koen van der K

> Dan ben ik wel eens nieuwsgierig of er ook zo'n verschil in output is tussen een conventionele eindtrap bijvoorbeelde de crest Ca of QSC ex en een 
> lichtgewicht versterker.
> 
> Alleen al om eventuele vooroordelen de op in te drukken.



Ik neem aan dat je met een "conventionele" amp een amp bedoelt met een lineaire voeding, dus met een dikke trafo ?
Dit soort amps hebben theoretisch geen last van zo'n powerdip (praktisch ook nauwelijks); de voeding is gebouwd om het vermogen continu te kunnen leveren, dien verstande dat deze wel van 'n enigszins deugdelijk ontwerp is.

Zoals gezegd ligt het maar helemaal wat de fabrikant van een lichtgewicht amp met het ontwerp voor ogen heeft. De ene fabrikant ontwerpt een SMPS die het langer volhoudt dan de andere en dat zou ik graag gespecificeerd willen zien.
Praktisch gezien dek je met die 2 seconde max vermogen het merendeel van de toepassingen echter zou het voor mij een indicatie zijn over de duurzaamheid / kwaliteit van het ontwerp.

Groeten !

----------


## djpat

Hoi allen, heb nog een vraagje over de crown versterkers.

Ik heb 2 zelfbouw sub's. Het is een speciale constructie van kist, met een push-pull combinatie. (rcf woofers)
Het juist instellen van de frequenties is dus een noodzaak om echt het max vermogen te halen op de vrij lage frequenties.
Ik heb een DSP filter gekocht om alles mooi te laten klinken.
Nu nog een geschikte versterker, dacht ik. 
Ik heb ze getest met 4 versterkers c450 van JB-systems (Niet mijn favouriete merk, maar had niets anders) Het geluid is enorm slecht. Ik kan niet volluit gaan. de versterkers clippen bijna meteen.

Nu heb ik deze sub's eens aangesloten op 1 crown XTI4000.
Het geluid was enorm!!
Zeker nadat de ingebouwde DSP goed was ingesteld.

Deze versterkers waren echter niet van mezelf.
Bestaat er een versie van crown, die dezelfde eigenschappen heeft, als de XTI 4000, maar dan zonder die DSP.
Vind het een beetje gek om 2 keer te betalen voor zulke crossover/filter.
Zeker omdat deze filter hét zwakke punt is aan deze reeks, niet?

Of kom ik dan weer duurder uit? Het is men hobby en moet betaalbaar blijven. Toch betaal ik graag geld, voor iets goed!!

Alvast bedankt voor reply
pat

----------


## BJD

Crown heeft zelf niet iets vergelijkbaars zonder DSP, maar je zou kunnen kijken naar de PLX2 van QSC.

----------


## Veenstra

Hallo forummers,

Al een tijdje niet meer gepost/gekeken hier.
Las in een andere post iets over housegebeuk(alleen 160+bpm en net de clip iedere keer aantikkend dan wil het vermogen wel eens hoorbaar inzakken.) En nee zoals mijn leverancier ook al vroeg geen te strak afgestelde compr/limiters ook volledig zonder was het t geval.

Ook heb ik problemen gehad met het reflectieplaatje van het display.
dat na een aantal keren on the road los in de behuizing lag. :Confused: 
Dit heb ik opgelost door er een stukje schuim voor te plakken zodat het niet van z'n plek komt, maar dat is natuurlijk absoluut niet de bedoeling.
Ook was het erg lastig bij het opzoeken van de juiste preset omdat hierdoor tijdens de klus het schermpje niet afleesbaar was...en dus door goed luisteren de juiste preset voor de topjes moest worden opgezocht.
iig was het ff k*t.

(btw dit is me bij beide amps al overkomen dus het was niet ff een uitzondering, de ene amp is ook een half jaar later dan de eerste pas aangekocht en de serie nr's liggen erg ver uit elkaar)
Nou vraag ik me af of er verder nog iemand dit zelfde probleem heeft gehad????

Toch ben ik heeeeel erg tevreden over mn xti'tjes (xti 1000)
Puur omdat ze en best fijn klinken en erg gemakkelijk zijn, ik vindt fijnste amp in z'n prijsklasse.

Verder valt het me op dat ik ze steeds meer zie. ideaal wat mij betreft omdat ik dan precies weet hoe t werkt :Stick Out Tongue: 

Grtz,

F

----------


## edwinb72

Ik heb van Peekersound de Xtreme classic set gekocht en zoek voor de Sub nog een versterker (2x1200W bij 8 Ohm).
Zelf dacht ik aan een Dynacord PowerH 5000 of Crown XTi 6000.
Wie kan mij een vergelijking geven behalve dat dynacord €1000,- duurder is.

Ik gebruik nu 2 american dj V3001 bridged maar die gaat snel in het rood, vergeleken met de dynacord SL 1800 voor hoog en dynacord SL 2400 voor het mid.

Edwinb

----------


## frederic

> Ik heb van Peekersound de Xtreme classic set gekocht en zoek voor de Sub nog een versterker (2x1200W bij 8 Ohm).
> Zelf dacht ik aan een Dynacord PowerH 5000 of Crown XTi 6000.
> Wie kan mij een vergelijking geven behalve dat dynacord 1000,- duurder is.
> 
> Ik gebruik nu 2 american dj V3001 bridged maar die gaat snel in het rood, vergeleken met de dynacord SL 1800 voor hoog en dynacord SL 2400 voor het mid.
> 
> Edwinb



Denk dat ze alle 2 niet telleurstellen hoor. 
XTI gebruik ik soms. Nooit geen problemen mee.

----------


## BJD

Power-H series heb ik zelf geen ervaring mee, maar ze lijken verdacht veel op de EV TG serie. Dat zijn érg degelijke en goed klinkende amps.
XTI's zijn ook fijne versterkers maar ik verwacht dat het prijsverschil wel merkbaar aanwezig is. Let er wel op dat de XTI een ingebouwde processor heeft waar de Power-H nog een insteekkaart behoeft.

----------


## DjPeke

Hallo,

Ik heb zelf 2 crown xti 4000 op het laag en 2 crown xti 2000 op het hoog staan. Versterkers sturen 4x sub mrx 528S en 4 x top mrx 525 aan. Heeft nu toch al meer als een jaar goed gelopen maar nu heb ik laatst 2 keer iets vreemd gemerkt (gelukkig tot op heden alleen met opbouwen en soundcheck). Op de een of andere manier gingen de versterkers af en toe in de thermical of clip terwijl er een laag volume speelde. Dit bleef ook doorgaan met losgekoppelde speaker kabels. Dus kortsluiting in de kabels kunnen we uitsluiten maar ook een koelingsprobleem denk ik want de versterker deden dit al meteen in het begin en bij laag volume.
Beetje vreemd dus. Zou het aan de stroomvoeidng van de loacties liggen? Wie heeft hier ervaringen mee? Iemand tips?
Ik heb altijd op de amps kunnen vertrouwen maar die is nu even een beetje weg.

Groetjes,

Peter

----------


## Timo Beckman

Zoek contact met audioXL . Niet te lang mee wachten

----------


## dexter

Dit fenomeen heb ik laatst ook waargenomen op de set van een collega.
Ik vermoed de koeling of misschien een niet juiste laagaf filtering, met mogelijk een impedantie daling waardoor de versterker te laag ohmig wordt belast.
Was btw op een mrx dubbel 18 inch bas met dubbel 15 inch top, spanningsvoorziening was wel stabiel 25 a 230 volt.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik vermoed de koeling of misschien een niet juiste laagaf filtering, met mogelijk een impedantie daling waardoor de versterker te laag ohmig wordt belast.



Gaat hier niet op aangezien de versterker het op laag volume en ook zonder speakers doet.
Denk, juist omdat het probleem zich op laag volume voordoet, eerder aan DC op de uitgang, mogelijk een instelling die verlopen is of condens die de afregeling (tijdelijk) in de war schopt.

----------


## laserguy

Of een slechte soldering of een brakke elco, ...

----------


## DjPeke

thnx mannen,

maar een slecht contact in de versterker of iets dergelijks lijkt me toch ook heel sterks want hij heeft dat ook al eens gedaan tegelijk naar alle 4 de versterkers en dat vind ik zo vreemd. High pass filter staat op 35 HZ

----------


## MusicXtra

Inderdaad is het erg onwaarschijnlijk dat alle 4 versterkers tegelijk een defect hebben. Je moet het dan idd zoeken in een gemeenschappelijke deler, dus de voeding, omgevingsfactoren of iets aan de inputs.

----------


## salsa

Ik heb vaak op verschillende lokaties dat het aangeboden spannings net niet erg schoon is, vaak een dipje kan hebben.
Op het moment dat dit gebeurt heb ik het zelfde fenomeen met mijn XTI versterkers..
Niets aan de hand met je versterkers, vaak omliggende apparaten die aan schakelen, b.v koelers etc.

Dave

----------


## MusicXtra

> Niets aan de hand met je versterkers, vaak omliggende apparaten die aan schakelen, b.v koelers etc.
> 
> Dave



Vind het anders vrij slordig als versterkers in de beveiliging schieten wanneer een ander apparaat wat storing op het net veroorzaakt.

----------


## BJD

Perongeluk een signaalkabel waar de ground niet op pin 1 zit? Wel eens gehad met een rack TG7's die allemaal in de protect schoten.

----------


## DjPeke

> Perongeluk een signaalkabel waar de ground niet op pin 1 zit? Wel eens gehad met een rack TG7's die allemaal in de protect schoten.



oke daar kan ik dan eens naar kijken, wat ik overigens ook nog een vreemd verhaal vind is dat tot op heden dit alleen in het begin tijdens opbouwen / soundcheck gebeurd is en niet zodra s'avonds het echte zware vermogens werk geleverd moet worden.

groetjes,

Peter

----------


## salsa

> Vind het anders vrij slordig als versterkers in de beveiliging schieten wanneer een ander apparaat wat storing op het net veroorzaakt.



Nou dat is eigenlijk niet het geval, doordat de versterker even wegvalt door spannings uitval start deze weer op en branden de clip/protect ledjes.. Niets bijzonders.
Ook wanneer je 'normaal' deze versterkers opstart, blijven de protect ledjes wat langer branden..


Dave

----------


## Tummy

even een kick,

tot hoever kan je de input gainen met de software?
op de output wordt dan uiteraard een limiter ingesteld

spelen nu met een (dateq spl2) limiter, achter de limiter wordt het nu door een gain versterkt. de Eq en gain/crossover is straks dan niet meer nodig als er crown versterkers komen ivm de software

achter de limiter wordt er in de huidige situatie 10 db 'bij' gepushed, en gaan dan met -2 db de versterker in.

en hoe is het dan mogelijk een heel rack door te koppelen met HiQnet??

door middel van een netwerk switch?

of wordt elke amp apart ingeregeld?
(aangezien ik alleen een Input zie staan op de versterker)

het gaat om Xti v2 versterkers

----------


## 4AC

Ik gebruik zelf de Mark I, maar ik ga proberen om je vragen te beantwoorden. Mocht er nog iets onduidelijk zijn, dan zou je eventueel ook naar het forum van Crown zelf kunnen gaan. Dan krijg je antwoord van Crown-personeel...





> tot hoever kan je de input gainen met de software?



Niet?!
Wel kun je bij de crossover-instellingen de "Bandpass Gain" regelen, van -15 tot +15. Zo kun je bijv. je subs iets meer geven zonder enorm te gaan eq'en.





> op de output wordt dan uiteraard een limiter ingesteld



Die limiter staat -uiteraard- altijd aan. Wel kun je instellen vanaf wanneer deze actief is; -3dB, -6dB of -12dB.
Erg handig als je eens wat minder krachtige speakers versterkt.
Erg onhandig als je vergeet dat je deze aan hebt gezet; zit je een uur lang alles langs te lopen op fouten, blijkt het zoiets eenvoudigs te zijn, haha!





> spelen nu met een (dateq spl2) limiter, achter de limiter wordt het nu door een gain versterkt.



Huh? Je omzeilt de limiter dus?





> de Eq en gain/crossover is straks dan niet meer nodig als er crown versterkers komen ivm de software



Dat klopt, maar ik vraag me af waarom je dat wilt? Het enige wat het oplevert is meer ruimte in je rack.
En in de meest gevallen zal de Xti-software wat beperkter zijn dan je huidige processor/crossover (?).





> en hoe is het dan mogelijk een heel rack door te koppelen met HiQnet??
> 
> door middel van een netwerk switch?



Usb-kabel-spaghetti! Je sluit de XTi d.m.v. een USB-kabel aan op je pc.
Mocht je er veel tegelijk willen aansluiten, dan heb je waarschijnlijk een usb-hubje nodig.





> of wordt elke amp apart ingeregeld?
> (aangezien ik alleen een Input zie staan op de versterker)



Je hebt op de Band Manager software een virtueel versterkerrack. Daar zitten al je versterkers in. Je kunt ze uitgebreid individueel bedienen, en als geheel alleen het volume en de eq. Ook kun je ze allemaal een leuk naampje geven.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## ats

Aloha, sinds 2 maanden in gebruik twee xti-4000 van crown. gebruik er ook een dbx bij..werkt perfect.
Maar ik stond gisteravond te draaien....tot de stop eruit knalde. 
daarna sprongen de crowns na opnieuw opstarten meteen in de clip...kwam wel geluid uit maar niet oke dus.
gelukkig heb ik altijd reserve amps van dynacord mee dus kon verder. 
Heeft iemand een tip?

----------


## PvG

Beide amps tegelijk stuk klinkt als een probleem in de stroomvoorziening. Krachtstroomverdeler gebruikt? Je zou een nulpuntsverschuiving (>230V op de amps) gehad kunnen hebben...

----------


## desolation

http://www.crownaudio.com/usbx-htm.html

Met dit doosje sluit je XTI's aan op een netwerk  :Smile:

----------

